# Your Commute to work ?



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What is your average (one way) commute time to work ?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

depends. Good day in VA/DC traffic 45 minutes bad day with accidents and rain making you take side roads 2 hours+


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I work from home and my DH has about a 10-15 min. ride every morning along the Delaware Bay.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My job is about 30 miles away. The worst part of the commute is the last few blocks as we start backing up to the parking structure... 

OH how I want to work from home. I actually have been watching the job postings to see if something opens closer to home. I "HAVE" to get up at 5AM to leave by 6:15 to be at the parking structure BEFORE 7AM in order to park. I don't actually start work until 7:30 and that is actually flexible. I just have to find a place to park and after 7AM the lot is full. That is the absolute worst part. 

Ann


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

My new Pet Valu job is just a 5-10 min drive up the street from my house, thats a small town for ya.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

On a good day, I can get to work in about 8 minutes....bad day 11!!!! Hubby commutes ...45 minutes one way.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

As long as it takes to crawl across the hallway...


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

It is a 45 mile one way drive. On good days one hour, if there is an accident over 2 hours.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

*Chula Vista to Temecula*



Darcy's mom said:


> It is a 45 mile one way drive. On good days one hour, if there is an accident over 2 hours.


Oh...that brings back some memories!

I used to have a 65 mile one way commute, back in '91 - '93. I got to where I could do it in less than an hour...all of the traffic was going the other way back then.

I think that my "record" was 53 minutes. Shhh....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I usually take the train & the subway... so on a perfect day when they aren't delayed, broken down (which happens at least 3 times a week), door to desk is 1h14m. 

When I miss the train and have to drive into the city with traffic (on a good day, about once a week), it takes 45m + 8m on the subway, so 53m total, but it is about $10/day more expensive.

On bad days (most days), either method of transportation usually takes me close to 90 minutes.

Worst part is that 2 months after I quit my last job, we bought a house that is only 12 minutes from my old work! :doh: 

I'm so jealous of everyone with short commutes or no commutes at all! I long for the day that Jay becomes my sugardaddy and I get to stay home with all of our dogs and kids!

(kidding of course... 

....about the kids )


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Hourish... slightly more, slightly less for the 3 places I work at weekly...and then whatever local lessons I schedule. 

What really is frustrating are the days I have to go in the morning/afternoon AND the evening.... Drive an hour, work. An hour home. Let dogs out... have anywhere from 30min -3 hours then I have to drive an hour...work....and drive another hour home. If we get lucky we'll be able to move there at some point this year.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

esSJay said:


> ...I'm so jealous of everyone with short commutes or no commutes at all! I long for the day that Jay becomes my sugardaddy and I get to stay home with all of our dogs and kids!
> 
> (kidding of course...
> 
> ....about the kids )


My friend always joked that she wanted to be a stay at home mom but without the kids. At least, I think she was joking...

I live in the basement suite and work on the main floor, so I put 1-15 mins. It's 40 steps from my bed to my computer chair. I have been so spoiled living/working in the same place, not to mention letting Ranger come to the office, for the last two years.

Before that, I drove 45 min across the city to teach lessons for 5 hours, then an hour an entirely different direction to teach lessons for 3 hours, then 2 hours home. That was one heck of a commute, the only good thing is that never hit rush hour traffic. I had to be at the one stable by 7am, and then by the time I left for home, it was usually 10pm. I don't mind driving long distances as long as there's little to no traffic!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm retired, so no commute at all!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mine varies a lot. Right at the moment I'm working from home. Two summers ago I was working about 2 hrs from home. Later this year I might be working 3-4 hrs from home.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

My commute with no traffic is about 45 minutes. I love my job, but I also love where I live so I don't know if I'd ever move closer. DH is starting a new job next week and his commute will be shortened from about 30 minutes to 15 minutes.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm lucky, I'm about 2.5 miles from work, thru town it takes about 8 minutes, if I take the long way 12 minutes.
Hubby has 2 hour commute one way. 4 days a week (going to school).
I don't think I could hack that myself.
Karen


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

My commute is across the hallway from our bedroom. :bowl: I work from home. DH's work is about a 10-15-minute drive from our house, so I guess we're pretty lucky in that regard.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

About 20 minutes there, about 45 minutes coming home. The barn is 1-2 hours away (each way) depending on traffic... on the weekends I can sometimes get there in 30-45 minutes, but those commutes are few and far behind. Needless to say I listen to lots of books on CD... my library card is my best friend.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

voted using DH's commute - l-l.5 hrs....he works 2nd shift, otherwise it'd be a killer!

in my retirement "job" I checked "will work 20 minutes from home" - closest job I had was like 3 minutes (loved the client, too), sometimes I do go father.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Five minutes...on foot with dog. It's about three blocks from my home.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm very fortunate & live about a 5 minute drive from work and I'm able to come home for my lunch hour!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Depending on "traffic," 9-11 minutes. I'm very lucky. Which is good, because when school starts in the fall, I'll have to come home at lunch to let the puppy (and Sophie) out!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Usually about 60 minutes. (about 55 miles).


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I live about 10 minutes away from where I work. I am so glad for the short commute - it could be soooo much more!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I work from home, so I get to spend all day with my dog. This is 99.99% awesome. That .01% is due to the fact that Winnie thinks we should spend all day in the pool, rather than work. And he's very vocal about it. He's also pretty conviencing, so sometimes it is very hard not to agree with him. But so far, I've never given in!

Working from home is fantastic. I work 4 days a week, from 7:30 am - 6:00 PM, with every Friday off. About once a month I need to actually go into the office, and that's about a 25 minute commute. It's a little less in the morning, a little longer in the evening, but it averages out to 25 minutes.

If you are very good at time-management, and can ignore temptations, and don't mind being a home-body (social interaction is an important factor in work) I HIGHLY recommend working at home, if you can swing it at all. It's not for an extroverted person, however.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My commute is 17 miles each way. Because I am going with the rush hour traffic, it usually takes me anywhere from 20-30 minutes, but it's taken me up to an hour on bad days.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

For me its 40 miles each way going through Hartford CT - 1-1.5 on a good day (normally) but has taken up to 4 hours for accidents, snow and/or construction


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

My commute is 12 miles but since I have to meander trough several Boston suburbs and part of Boston itself it usually tames me about 35 minutes in the morning and 45 minutes in the afternoon.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

10-15 minutes. I used to commute about an hour each way, and don't think I could go back to that. Without the short commute, I couldn't have gotten Maddie. As it is I was able to come home at lunch every day to let her out for her first year. I don't anymore, but a short commute and 7 hour work day makes it workable for her to stay home most days, and go do doggy daycare if I'm going to have a longer day.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

It takes me 15 minutes to get to the office, but I am a rural home health nurse so that is just the beginning of my travel for the day. I usually average about 60-70 miles of travel between patient homes the rest of the day.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Gwen said:


> I'm very fortunate & live about a 5 minute drive from work and I'm able to come home for my lunch hour!


I am about 10 minutes from my work but still do as you for my hour lunch as well.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

my commute door to door is 15 mins.

if you take into account a 1hr 30min walk on the way it becomes considerably longer !!!!!!!!!!!!! lol :uhoh:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Up until February of this year, my commute was only 10 mins on a good day/15 on a bad day. My work group then had to move to downtown Columbus, and including the newest construction on 315 (yes, every couple of years, there are even more orange barrells to contend with!), the commute is now 20-30 mins each way, plus a 10-min walk to and from the parking lot! 

But, I always try to leave for work by 6am, and leave by 3:30 to beat the traffic both ways. I absolutely can't stand traffic!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I retired 5 years ago to watch my granddaughter, so I'm not working now. When I did it was less than a 10 min. drive.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Currently it's 30 min with a Tim Hortons stop. 

In 2 weeks, when I start my new job it'll be 25 min max! :bowl:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

30 mins one way...I have little traffic b/c I leave the house @ 8:15 pm and return 8:20 am!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm in the 35 minute range. the first 20 minutes of which is traffic free and easy going. the last 15 minutes is stop and go inching along. and, it gets worse for about a month in the fall when everyone starts coming in to New Haven again when the university reopens then goes back to normal once everyone has figured out where they are going.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

2-5 minutes for me. I am 1 1/2 mile from my office. It's nice because I go home for lunch every day. I also work 7:30-4:30, so I am just ahead of rush hour. Prior to that, I worked a job that was less than a mile from the house. Before that, I worked from home.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

10-15 minutes. It's just up the street from my house. And the only reason it takes that long is because of all the construction


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My work comes to me .... no commute time.


----------

